# what is best metod for edit strap's timing in bios for get more hashrates?



## moon70 (Dec 16, 2017)

hi guys
*my rx580 card gives me 30 mh in eth
could it gives me more hashrates about 2 or 3 mh by writing personalized timing?
is it hard work?*
plz help me
thanks


----------



## EdInk (Dec 17, 2017)

what core/mem clocks are you running?


----------



## moon70 (Dec 18, 2017)

EdInk said:


> what core/mem clocks are you running?


Is it different for each card?
Is there no comprehensive solution?
for example:cc1100;mc2100
thanks bro


----------



## verycharbroiled (Dec 18, 2017)

moon70 said:


> hi guys
> *my rx580 card gives me 30 mh in eth
> could it gives me more hashrates about 2 or 3 mh by writing personalized timing?
> is it hard work?*
> ...



you need to know what memory is in the card (samsung, hynix etc) as  they like different values at different speeds. gpuz (windows) will tell you.

if youre new to bios flashing you should wait and read a _lot_ more about it. its a good way to brick your card. flashing also voids most (all?) warranties.


----------



## moon70 (Dec 18, 2017)

verycharbroiled said:


> you need to know what memory is in the card (samsung, hynix etc) as  they like different values at different speeds. gpuz (windows) will tell you.
> 
> if youre new to bios flashing you should wait and read a _lot_ more about it. its a good way to brick your card. flashing also voids most (all?) warranties.


Do not need to write custom timing or There is a source for each memory's timing?


----------



## verycharbroiled (Dec 18, 2017)

no offense but if youre asking basic questions like this you should NOT be flashing your cards. you need to do some learning 1st. im not trying to be a jerk, but its very easy to brick or otherwise damage your cards. no real sense in someone trying to walk you through it at this point as just flashing blindly following generic directions is not a good idea.

use your favorite search engine for "flash videocard bios for mining" or similar. lots of youtube and text guides on the how, why, what values to use. and especially the dangers. watch a bunch, read a bunch. youll most likely find that you no longer need to ask these questions, youll have your answers.


----------



## moon70 (Dec 18, 2017)

verycharbroiled said:


> no offense but if youre asking basic questions like this you should NOT be flashing your cards. you need to do some learning 1st. im not trying to be a jerk, but its very easy to brick or otherwise damage your cards. no real sense in someone trying to walk you through it at this point as just flashing blindly following generic directions is not a good idea.
> 
> use your favorite search engine for "flash videocard bios for mining" or similar. lots of youtube and text guides on the how, why, what values to use. and especially the dangers. watch a bunch, read a bunch. youll most likely find that you no longer need to ask these questions, youll have your answers.


Is there a program to edit the 1080 bios?


----------



## verycharbroiled (Dec 18, 2017)

moon70 said:


> Is there a program to edit the 1080 bios?



as far as i know, nvidia does not allow editing of video cards bioses. or at least there is no stand alone program that does it. only amd.


----------

